# Some of my snakes.



## Viperidae. (Mar 22, 2010)

Wagleri







Gabonica







eyelash viper

Thanks


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, love the Eyelash Viper ....

Steve


----------



## Viperidae. (Mar 22, 2010)

fangsy said:


> Absolutely stunning, love the Eyelash Viper ....
> 
> Steve


 Thanks, she is fairly chilled for a schleg to be honest.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

love the gaboon what set up you got for it as looks cool from the pic. .iv got a young rhino viper coming in 3weeks


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice Gaboon set up. How you do it? Looks a lot like the one at Chester Zoo in the Okapi house.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Richcymru said:


> Nice Gaboon set up. How you do it? Looks a lot like the one at Chester Zoo in the Okapi house.


Maybe because it is? :hmm:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Maybe because it is? :hmm:


:lol2:

stunning gaboon viper :gasp:, there gorgeous snakes


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

yes those are clearly your snakes :lol2:

Fail


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

dont you just love em:lol2:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Boidae gtfo.

It's plainly obvious...

a) the username
b) the scientific names..


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

All of them stunning thanks for letting us have a peek


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Maybe because it is? :hmm:


I was being diplomatic and giving the benefit of doubt. Might be his but as soon as a saw it I was sure I'd seen a gaboon in a viv with those artificial sticks somewhere before!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Richcymru said:


> Nice Gaboon set up. How you do it? Looks a lot like the one at Chester Zoo in the Okapi house.


scarily similar, maybe thats where they got their inspiration....:whistling2:


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Viperidae
Viperid
Viper
ViperLover!?

Lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

some of my animals, hope you like them

Reptiles, amphibians and fish


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> some of my animals, hope you like them
> 
> Reptiles, amphibians and fish


is that it here is a link to some of mine
http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/photos/


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

lol those images are from google:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Hope you're not suggesting Lee and I are falsely claiming those animals as our own???

They just don't live with me.............but they are mine, honest

this will be arriving next week from a mate who breeds them, in Doncaster

http://bilia.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/elephant-21.jpg


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Hope you're not suggesting Lee and I are falsely claiming those animals as our own???
> 
> They just don't live with me.............but they are mine, honest


 No i mean the OP's images are from google, havnt looked at those links.: victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

my new aquisition from hamm


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> my new aquisition from hamm
> image


 Nice mate whats its viv like?:whistling2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

*some of mine...*


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

the croc is a real sweet heart, thats my freind practicing for the ballroom competition.:whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

you're all a bunch of p*ss taking b*****ds.........:lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> you're all a bunch of p*ss taking b*****ds.........:lol2:


 :lol2: no we are not! we are just showing off our pets:whistling2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont think viperidae will be coming back to the forum for some reason!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they are all lovely  like the eyelash viper


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> wow they are all lovely  like the eyelash viper


 lol read the thread Vicky: victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just in case anyone is intersted i am hopefully breeding my DUCK BILLED PLATYPUS this year due to being venomous dwa.psl only.
since i lost my elephants after escaping through the air wholes in its RUB i found this pair of Platys and being arboreal the ex elephant's rub was ideal. being live bearers i have placed netting under the branchs to catch the young as per the hand book i got with them. and they are kept in the fridge due to coming from siberia they dont like the warmth of the snake room.. please genuine enquiries only will deal for orca as i have a space in my fish bowl since my guppy died


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW!
Guys!
Those are some collections...
Do those elephant things come i pink..?

xXx


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Skorps said:


> WOW!
> Guys!
> Those are some collections...
> Do those elephant things come i pink..?
> ...


no buy the bucket load:lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> you're all a bunch of p*ss taking b*****ds.........:lol2:


you've taught us well stuart!


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

Three beautiful animals for sure!

Thread almost had me going up to the Chester Zoo point!
I thought that Wagler's looked too much like a still from an Al Coritz video.

Ah well, might aswell join in... if anyone wants any pups, I think I'll be breeding this girl next year if I can find a suitable stud...













Sorry, I'm probably too new around here to mock people, but I cannae help it!


----------



## osouthlondon (Feb 8, 2010)

Viperidae. said:


> imageWagleri
> imageGabonica
> imageeyelash viper
> 
> Thanks


That stone in the Gaboon pic looks awful familiar......

File:Gaboon Viper (rhinoceros) 01.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

http://thedrawncutlass.blogspot.com/2009/05/weekend-at-wilmington-nc-with-photos.html


----------

